# fuel coming out exhaust



## Hawaiian turbo (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello , My son's car has fuel coming out the exhaust. I was wondering if anyone experienced this before. I'm not sure if the FPR is adjustable. I think maybe the pressure is too high causing the injectors to leak by.

Thanks for your inputs.

Sorry, he has a 93 240sx.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sounds like an injector is stuck wide open.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you sure its not just condensation mixed with carbon? Pretty much all fuel ignites in the cat.


----------



## Hawaiian turbo (Dec 20, 2004)

THanks for the replies. Number 3 injector was bad. Replaced it and wasn't leaking anymore.FPR was also bad. Car doesn't start now. Brought engine to TDC, rotor is lined up,getting spark, and fuel, but still no start.Am I over looking something here?

Thanks


----------



## Hawaiian turbo (Dec 20, 2004)

Pulled VC to check cam alignment marks. The int was 12 and the exh at 3. Is this right? this was at TDC.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Hawaiian turbo (Dec 20, 2004)

Did compresssion check, pulled dist to check injector pulses, everything seemed good. I got a 34 knock sensor code, will this keep engine from starting?


----------

